# FAB QUOTE FOR A 27 YR OLD!!



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Just bought an R33 gtst on a P plate 96. Living in Nottingham, garaged, 6000 miles a year fully comp. £925.00   

I'm 27 with 4 yrs no claims and clean license. I couldn't believe the price, the closest i got to that was £1500, my eyes almost popped out of my head.

So if your not a chelsea pensioner with 40 yrs no claims try Adrian flux, they got this insurance through a company called Jubilee.

If you need to get in touch with them call 08700 777888.....but remember to say that you are going to be registered with an owners club!!!

Hope this may help someone grab the car of there dreams


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i paid £100 more than that on a GTR and ive got the same situation, 26, 4 y ncb, and the Fiancee' is covered.


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Thats it shoot me down when i'm flying high  

Who did you get that through as a matter of interest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> i paid £100 more than that on a GTR and ive got the same situation, 26, 4 y ncb, and the Fiancee' is covered.


lol, hes living in nottingham though... at the moment with it coming second in the worst place to live in in the country the postcode area should've bumped it up a fair bit.

nice one on that quote, looks good to me. No offence about notts, i live local but try to keep away from it


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i thought london was pretty grim thoughg??

That was with A-plan mate

most important bit is your insured, so let the fun begin 

mook


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

How long has you're fiancee been driving mook? Thats a hell of a quote without Full NCB... I got the impression yours is faily modded aswell?

Im 24 and im taking it off the road for a few wks before im 25 so i can get a better choice of insurance companies, flux won't cover my other half and sometimes i'd like a few pints with my lunch 
A-Plan won't touch you until you're 25 either so its Flux and thats it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

shes got 6 years NCB


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah definetly not the most desirable places on the planet but i call it home.....Well for now at least


----------



## 1846 GTR (Sep 2, 2005)

:smokin: it was a lot nicer when BRIAN CLOUGH was there up the forest!!!!


----------

